# Engine swap heading my way



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

The lifters are ticking worse now and after a few estimates and some head scratching that cams could also be damaged I've opted for an engine swap. The Cruze has 220k on it and the new motor from a 2017 has 6k and comes with a year parts and labour warranty. Cost of $1000 and $1000 to install. It arrives Friday, wish me luck.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Good luck. Should work fine.


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm hoping straight forward, I don't really see an issue after looking at the engine, I also picked up a set of 2017 rims, so at least the engine and rims will be '17


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

Engine has arrived.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

jbell370 said:


> Engine has arrived.
> View attachment 256481


Are they using the new ECM or your old one?


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

The existing will just move over, no issues there, did the same in another 2013.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The newer ecm might not work with the older car and transmission. Might cause some headaches being as how there's different features on the newer cars. Such as the auto/stop. And the colder thermostat. 

Speaking of which. Wonder how the older ecm will function with the colder thermostat in that engine. 

And how long has the oil cap been off it? Allowing dust to settle in. 

Is the car a stick shift? Cuz i have a 2017 and that motor looks nothing like mine.


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good question on the start and stop, soon find out, I should have it done by Tuesday or Wednesday depending on my work schedule. 

It is automatic not stick, the oil cap off was me having a look inside with a light. 

I much prefered my old mustang days, easily swap the motors in 6 hrs or less. Even my Eagle Talon was not too bad, but this really shouldn't be any different. 

I'm thinking I should run a dual exhaust as it would be easy to do with everything out of the way, give me a chance to check everything else out as well.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

Congrats on _220k_, and Congrats on the new* powerplant*.


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you, hopefully this one gets me the same if not more. The old motor is out.


----------



## Robert stright (Sep 22, 2019)

Did you pull the motor out throught the top or down throught the bottom


----------

